

The Power of Grit and Tenacity - jyu
http://www.fabricegrinda.com/?p=335

======
bootload
_"... When I look at the three larger investments I was involved with, they
only have one thing in common: really smart, passionate and tenacious teams.
..."_

There is another one that US based hackers might not recognise straight away.
That is copying ideas that have hatched in the US & transplanting them into
foreign companies. I've lost count of the number of Aus based entrepreneurs
that have taken this path:

\- go to US

\- see, read, hear of some idea

\- rebuild the idea altering the concept to suit local conditions

In the tech world the most attractive examples usually involves anything that
cannot easily be understood or undertaken by remote outsiders. Of course there
is always the temptation to import bluntly stupid ideas like pets dot com.

